
Faces of Open Source - melicerte
https://pixls.us/articles/faces-of-open-source/
======
aaronbrethorst
One of the big inspirations of the photographer behind this project:
[https://www.avedonfoundation.org](https://www.avedonfoundation.org)

------
izabera
basically a list of people who wrote the closed source at&t unix: kernighan,
ritchie, aho, mcilroy, thompson, korn, bourne...

stallman should just have used that instead of creating the whole gnu thing

------
melicerte
Faces of Open source[0] is an on-going photographic documentation of the
people behind the development and advancement of the open source revolution
that has transformed the technology industry.

[0] [http://facesofopensource.com/](http://facesofopensource.com/)

------
icebraining
Larry Wall's picture is awesome: [http://facesofopensource.com/larry-
wall/](http://facesofopensource.com/larry-wall/)

